# Mousery Moments Updates



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been really busy with classes as most of you know but I've finally found the time for picture updates. These are some of my newest keepers from resent litters and the two buck I got from Casey at the RodentFest swap/meet up. There are tons more mice left to photograph yet. Thought I'd share some of the nicer shots.

MYM Berrylicious - Blue Standard Doe









EVLV Duncan MYM - Black Splashed Buck









EVLV Gamma Ray MYM - Piebald Black Fuzzy Buck









MYM Fonzie - PEW Fuzzy Buck









MYM Tusk - Ivory Buck









Which one is your favorite? Enjoy!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in love with MYM Berrylicious!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That blue splashed is gorgeous!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha, my last group of fuzzies were so awkward looking. They've got a ton of potential though, I'm really excited to see my next few generations.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

The blue doe is gorgeous! I have a thing for blues but I also love ivorys! :shock:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Aww, they are adorable :love1


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

They all look lovely! It would be hard to choose.


----------



## Meeces89 (Jun 20, 2011)

berrylicious is gorgeous.... looks like she has little fingerless gloves on haha


----------

